# Μέσα Μαζικής Παραπληροφόρησης



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τα αρχικά *Μ.Μ.Ε.*, αν κοιτάξουμε τα λεξικά μας, σημαίνουν *Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης*. Ξέρουμε, ωστόσο, ότι συνηθισμένος είναι και ο όρος *Μέσα Μαζικής Επικοινωνίας*, που μεταφράζει τον αγγλικό _media of mass communication_. Τα ευρήματα στο Google, στο βαθμό που μπορούμε να τα εμπιστευτούμε, δίνουν υψηλή αναλογία στον δεύτερο όρο (183.000 ευρήματα, σε σχέση με 271.000 του πιο συνηθισμένου με «Ενημέρωσης»). Στα αγγλικά, βέβαια, ο καθιερωμένος όρος είναι, από το 1923, ο ελλειπτικός *mass media*.

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι απεχθάνομαι τον δεύτερο ελληνικό όρο επειδή θεωρώ την επικοινωνία μια εξόχως αμφίδρομη διαδικασία ενώ η πληροφόρηση που μας γίνεται από τα ΜΜΕ είναι μια εντελώς ετεροβαρής σχέση. Εκτός αν θεωρούνται επικοινωνία με τον πολίτη οι επιστολές που δημοσιεύονται στις εφημερίδες ή οι συνεντεύξεις-αστραπή που παίρνουν οι τηλεκάμερες στους δρόμους (όπου λες και ο ανταγωνισμός είναι ποιος ρεπόρτερ θα απαθανατίσει την πιο χαζή δήλωση).

Από την άλλη, πολλοί μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να αμφισβητήσουν και την ακρίβεια του όρου _ενημέρωση_. Διαβάζοντας στο σημερινό κείμενο του Δημήτρη Σαραντάκου για τα _Μέσα Μαζικού Εκμαυλισμού_ όπως του αρέσει να λέει τα ΜΜΕ, αναρωτήθηκα με ποιους άλλους παραλλαγμένους όρους περιγράφουμε τα ΜΜΕ. Βρήκα την απάντηση σχεδόν έτοιμη σε πολλά μπλογκ, οπότε από τον κατάλογο που είχαν εκεί κράτησα αυτά που έχουν μια λογική και δίνουν κάποια ευρήματα (πέρα από τα ίδια τα μπλογκ). Ορίστε, με σειρά ευρημάτων:



Μέσα Μαζικής Εξαπάτησης|90900
Μέσα Μαζικής Εξαθλίωσης |95
Μέσα Μαζικής Εξαχρείωσης|85
Μέσα Μαζικής Εκμετάλλευσης|42
Μέσα Μαζικού Εκμαυλισμού|38
Μέσα Μαζικής Εξαγρίωσης|36
Μέσα Μαζικού Εξευτελισμού|35
Μέσα Μαζικής Εθελοτυφλίας |21
Μέσα Μαζικού Εκβιασμού|13
Μέσα Μαζικού Εκφυλισμού|12
Μέσα Μαζικού Εξονειδισμού|10
Μέσα Μαζικού Εφησυχασμού|9
Μέσα Μαζικής Εξουθένωσης|8
Όπως βλέπετε, κυριαρχεί η παραλλαγή _Μέσα Μαζικής Εξαπάτησης_, αλλά, αν ξεφύγουμε από το «Ε» των αρχικών «ΜΜΕ», το επόμενο πιο συνηθισμένο παρωνύμιο πρέπει να είναι το *Μέσα Μαζικής Παραπληροφόρησης* (37.000 γκουγκλιές).

Αυτό που είναι περίεργο είναι ότι δεν έχουν έξω διαδεδομένες παραλλαγές για το αγγλικό _mass media_ ή _means of mass communication_. Είναι πενιχρά τα ευρήματα του είδους _means of mass disinformation_ ή _means of mass deception_ ή _means of mass corruption_ — ή εγώ δεν ψάχνω καλά ή έχει κολλήσει το παντέρμο.

Κάντε μου τη χάρη και εμπλουτίστε το νήμα με ελληνικά και αγγλικά (γαλλικά κ.λπ.) στολίδια αυτού του είδους. Ή μήπως έχουμε το ρεκόρ στην έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης προς τα ΜΜΕ μας;


----------



## nap (Oct 13, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αρκετά διαδεδομένο είναι το Μέσα Μαζικής Εξημέρωσης.
Επίσης υπάρχει και το Μέσα Μαζικού Επηρεασμού.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Διαδεδομένο δεν είναι, αλλά μ' αρέσει: media of mass destruction.
Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν ξέρετε περιπτώσεις όπου τα ΜΜΕ έπαιξαν καταστρεπτικό ρόλο.


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 13, 2010)

Το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές, δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τον γούγλη στα σοβαρά ως σώμα κειμένων. Επειδή χρησιμοποιεί ο χαζόπουλος μια φράση που πιπιλίζουν μετά οι χάνοι, θα το μετρήσω αυτό ως διάδοση μιας φράσης;

παρεμπ, κι επειδή σου λείπει το αλταβίστα, πάρε αυτό:
http://www.redflymarketing.com/internet-marketing-tools/google-global/


----------



## Cadmian (Oct 13, 2010)

Το'χα ψάξει κι εγώ αυτό το θέμα πιο παλιά.

To media of mass deception μου βγάζει 18.100 αποτελέσματα, δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται πενιχρό.

Λιγότερα αποτελέσματα για media of mass manipulation, media of mass confusion και media of mass consumption.

Πάντως παίζει και το weapons of mass stupidity αναφορικά με τα ΜΜΕ στην Αμερική.

Ετεροχρονισμένη προσθήκη με λίγα αποτελέσματα: media of mass deceit.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι απεχθάνομαι τον δεύτερο ελληνικό όρο επειδή θεωρώ την επικοινωνία μια εξόχως αμφίδρομη διαδικασία ενώ η πληροφόρηση που μας γίνεται από τα ΜΜΕ είναι μια εντελώς ετεροβαρής σχέση. Εκτός αν θεωρούνται επικοινωνία με τον πολίτη οι επιστολές που δημοσιεύονται στις εφημερίδες ή οι συνεντεύξεις-αστραπή που παίρνουν οι τηλεκάμερες στους δρόμους (όπου λες και ο ανταγωνισμός είναι ποιος ρεπόρτερ θα απαθανατίσει την πιο χαζή δήλωση).
> [...]


Λες να επηρεάζει και αυτό; http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1603
​


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2016)




----------

